# stand length and call duration



## coyotehunter243 (Mar 4, 2010)

I just finished reading a magazine article and the author said that he sits in one spot and blows on his mouth call 3 or 4 times and then stops and waits for 30 min and if nothing shows he let's out one more whaaa and then another in 20 more min and then another after that. He believes that constant calling or even calling for a couple min at a time will spook them. Has anybody tryed this? I have always been thought to call for 3 to 4 min sequences and wait 5 min in between and do that for around 30 min or so and then go to another set up. I was just wondering what everyones thoughts were on his ideas


----------



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

I think everybody kind of has their own style. It seems to me that people that use mainly e-calls tend to let their calls run basically the whole set. People calling cats I think also let the call run the whole set. I have read that if you call for just a few seconds, then wait 5 minutes to call again a coyote that may have been coming from a long distance might lose interest during the silence and meander off somewhere else. Conversely I have also read that calling constantly might spook them. I think this type of question will get a lot of varying opinions, and of course strategies will also change depending on target species, or even calling pressure in your area. It sometimes seems the more you read and research the more confused you get:doh:


----------



## Furtaker (Dec 11, 2010)

I have seen so much on this I dont know what is right or wrong. I dont think there is a right way just the way that works for you. I call non stop with my ecall and it works on the other hand the hand calls i cant blow non stop and it still work. I ecall at night and hand call in the daylight. Hand calling at night is just too must to manage with running the lights and shooting. Try em' all!


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

Agreed, Everyone has there own style. I like tryin different thing. But here in the timber, about every dog i call in comes in quick. Seems that if it takes longer then 10 mins it most likely isnt goin to happen, thats just my 2 cents. To each there own.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I'd go nuts sitting for half an hour just waiting for something that may never show. I rarely call non stop but have let the caller go on for 10 minutes more than once and it doesn't spook them as far as I can tell. If they've come close enough for me to see them and they spook, it probably was not the call playing that spooked them. I've set on stands for over an hour many times but there was sign in the area.


----------



## coyotehunter243 (Mar 4, 2010)

I agree that there are lost of ways to do it I had just never heard anything like that before it seams like if I don't have anything come in after like 20 min it normally don't happen but that's why I wanted to see what everyone else thought I'm always wiling to try new tactics and tips because in this sport it seams like it is a constant learning experience.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

I usually let a sound run for what seems like an hour... then i'll look down and realize it's only been 4 minutes so I get impatient and change up the sound. This little ADD demonstration goes on the entire stand until I get lucky and something comes in.









I can't claim to know anything when it comes to these critters. Just when I think i've figured them out, they change it up on me.


----------



## singlesix (May 13, 2010)

I use hand calls for about two or three minutes and then wait about half a minute then start again for two or three, ill wait about half a minute, and normally this is when ill start to see them if they are thier. I may go one more sequence and then im up walking to another spot. Works for me, now when i get an ecaller i may stay longer just cause i can cover longer range with the ecaller.


----------



## coyotehunter243 (Mar 4, 2010)

I think its really cool that there are so many effective ways of calling thanks for the imput I had just never heard of the authors way of calling


----------



## RoughNeck (Mar 16, 2010)

Im like Chris on the sitting still but, it is like fishin sometimes you reel in a big one and sometimes you reel in nothing at all. And waitn to see what comes in is the big thrill of it. But there is not anything I know anymore than anyone else about calling just work with what brings them in sometimes


----------



## John 25-06 (Dec 22, 2010)

I make a stand about 30 min on yoties 45 to an houre on cat's. And call 2 to 3 min wait 5 to 10 and then 1 to 2 min' calling again . That's my way but everybody is differnt.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

I call long enough for the neighbor to shoot it that way I can tell the direction there coming in from!!!


----------



## singlesix (May 13, 2010)

hassell said:


> I call long enough for the neighbor to shoot it that way I can tell the direction there coming in from!!!


Do you have any houses for sale around you?


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

singlesix said:


> Do you have any houses for sale around you?


 YA right beside me, their renting and the owners have it up for sale.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Yeah...and you get to have a neighbor who grows great veggies and calles coyotte for you too !! Might even let you shoot a deer ! How can you beat a neighbor like that !


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

On a call said:


> Yeah...and you get to have a neighbor who grows great veggies and calles coyotte for you too !! Might even let you shoot a deer ! How can you beat a neighbor like that !


That's what I was thinking!!! I'd love to just sit on my deck and wait for Rick to call coyotes thru my backyard. I could even sell my e-caller and buy another gun!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Yeah but he has those noisy kids running around his deck night and day.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

That thing gives me the heebie jeebies!


----------

